# How to hide second employer in tax documents?



## beanie86 (16 Jun 2010)

Hi All,

I'm in a tricky predicament at the moment. I'm currently employed part time at an engineering company and, due to financial necessity, have been doing a few shifts at another company.

The nixers could lead to a great job, but i dont want to alienate my current employer in case it doesnt work out. Therefore I want to keep my nixers hidden from current part time job so that they wont negatively impact my career.

To date this has worked fine, recently however i have started to pay emergency tax on my nixer job. How can i reclaim this, and stop paying anymore, without my nixer company finding out about my part time employer through tax documents?

I understand this might all seem very sneaky, but i cant alienate either, especially the nixer/contract work where i really want to get in full time.

Thanks guys!


----------



## helllohello (16 Jun 2010)

can you contact the tax office and get them to split your tax between the 2 employers?


----------



## laughter189 (16 Jun 2010)

helllohello said:


> can you contact the tax office and get them to split your tax between the 2 employers?


 
NO - Dont split your taxes between 2 employers , or your present employer will surely know you have a 2nd job .

You should fill in form 12a and send it to tax office immediately . - tell them that you want a tax credit certificate with zero tax credits and zero standard rate cut off point .

Make sure that you complete tax returns at year end , as you may be entitled to refund .

If you do the above , at least you won't be on emergency tax any longer  and both employers  will remain anonymous


----------



## Crugers (18 Jun 2010)

beanie86 said:


> ...recently however i have started to pay emergency tax on my nixer job. *How can i reclaim this*, and stop paying anymore...


 


laughter189 said:


> ...You should fill in form 12a and send it to tax office immediately . - tell them that you want a tax credit certificate with zero tax credits and zero standard rate cut off point .
> Make sure that you complete tax returns at year end , *as you may be entitled to refund*...


 
AFAIK... If you were using all your SRCOP and Tax Credits with Employer#1, the effect of being on 'Emergency Tax' with Employer#2 would have meant that you will have underpaid your tax i.e.  being on Emergency Taxyou should have been allowed an additional 8 weeks SRCOP @ €700 pw + additional TC of €36 pw for the first 4 weeks (or 2 months SCROP at €3034 pm + TC of €153 for month 1) above you entitlment.
From Week9 or Month3 onwards 'Emergency Tax' will, in effect, operate the same as having a "_...tax credit certificate with zero tax credits and zero standard rate cut off point ..._".
Therefore I think you should be prepared, at year end when you fill in your return, to pay a little more tax!

And, AFAIK, if you 'regularise' the situation and both employers receive a copy of your P2C, both 'employments' will be mentioned on the document...

I think Revenue will, if asked, hold off sending P2C's to employers but will inform them of the SCROP's and TC's applicable to that particular employment!
HTH


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Jun 2010)

Firstly I wouldn't be using the word "nixer" as this suggests no Tax and no PRSI payable.

If you can afford it leave this till the end of the year and send in both P60's to reckon up. By then you should have a clear idea whether you wish to remain with your original employer or move on to the new one.


----------



## Johnboy45 (23 Jun 2010)

my partner works 2 parttime jobs, one job has the full tax credits and cutoff and the other one has no credits. Each employer gets a Tax Certificate but the other employer isn't mentioned on either one. You don't have to change the credits with your original current employer and the one with the zero credits/cutoffs probably knows you are on 2 jobs anyway. When you ring tax office tell them you don't want each other company mentioned. Also, when you leave a company, you don't have to give your new employer the P45 if you don't want the new employer to know your past earnings. You can get revenue to issue the new company with details so that the new employer doesn't know what you earned at the previous company.


----------

